# Worried...Cancer??



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm afraid I'm losing my 15+ year old corgi Hunter. The last couple of weeks he has randomly yelped if we gently tugged on his collar or picked him up. He also wasn't walking for a few hours one day, so I thought it was his back acting up again (he has a disk disease), so I gave him some of his pain medication and soon he was back to trying to run around. Then the other day he was sleeping next to me and I noticed a small lump just below his rib cage. I sometimes over react and thought maybe I was just feeling an organ or that he might be a little backed up (it has happened before with him). The next day the lump was a little larger and his abdomen was more firm. I also noticed that he had a few swollen lymph nodes in his neck, so I decided I wasn't crazy and that I need to take him in. Of course today ended up being this big, messy ice/sleet storm, so I wasn't able to get him into our vet and won't be able to go in until Wednesday. This evening his abdomen is visibly distended and the lump is about the size of a tennis ball. I'm worried it could be hemagiosarcoma. No matter how I look at it, something growing this suddenly and this fast and that involves lymph nodes can't be good.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jmme*

I am so sorry to read about your sweet Corgi.
I would not wait until Wednesday-sounds like he is in pain.
I will pray for you and him!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm sorry. I hope it turns out to be something treatable.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry, sending good thoughts and prayers your way to you and Hunter.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jmme*

Praying for Hunter and you!!


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for not getting on here sooner. It has been an emotional couple of days, so thank you so much for the prayers and kind words. They really mean a lot! We wanted to get him into the vet on Monday, but had to cancel with the ice storm. Wednesday morning was the next available time. Thankfully we have pain medications, so he has been getting those. 

Our vet is such a kind guy and Hunter really loves him, so I'm very thankful. After palpating Hunter's lymph nodes and abdomen today, he began talking to us about testing/treatment options vs. palliative care. I asked him if he was thinking cancer. He said honestly yes. Given everything (age, location of the swelling, painless nodes, weight, the not wanting to walk at times, lack of a fever or wheezing etc) he thinks it is cancer. Of course we can't definitively confirm that without some diagnostic testing, so we did comprehensive blood work and lymph biopsies (pretty minor procedure). We find out the results tomorrow morning. On the off chance that this is an infection, we opted to do an SQ antibiotic injection and a week of antibiotics. We also discussed starting him on prednisone and tramadol (weaning off the rimadyl) once we get his results back. Because he is so old, we all agreed that we won't be doing any kind of chemotherapy. Given how fast this is happening and how swollen his abdomen is already getting, I'm really not sure how much time he has. I'm hoping the results tomorrow give us enough information that we at least have a better idea. For now, he is still my happy, smiley, goofy boy. 

Overall, it was a very tough appointment and the fact that my vet really just jumped right into talking about "comfort" care was really disheartening. However, I'm glad that we were able to at least start making a plan. I've never had a dog pass away before and even though I've had roommates in college go through this, I didn't really comprehend just how hard it was until today. I keep thinking "Am I making the right decision? Am I doing what is best for him? What if?" And the thought of not having my happy little shadow with me just breaks my heart. Today my husband found a little Christmas ornament at a plant shop with a corgi on it that he bought for me, which made me cry of course. My mom also suggested that I do a "bucket list" and take pictures of Hunter doing each of item on the list. Cue more tears!


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

A picture from last week of Hunter's "smile" and the ornament my husband found


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a cute little guy he is. Where my son & hnis 6 year old daughter lived after his divorce there was a couple 3 doors down that had a corgi and we loved it when we would walk past their apartment and they would have him outside. Such a friendly little guy. 

Prayers for you little guy. You are doing the right thing--if it is cancer. Just make his time as much fun as can be for you and him I did this back in '97 when my 12 1/2 year old Irish's Setter was diagnosed with bone cancer. No treatments, just fun, and I have never regretted it.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Love the ornamental I have several golden retriever ones on my tree.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

What a happy-looking little fellow! I agree, those "comfort" talks from the vet are never easy. A Hunter bucket list sounds like a wonderful idea and I hope you both enjoy everything on it.


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

They really are good breed! And people always fall in love with him lol. He is pretty vocal and has some more "aggressive"'tendencies, but he is such a sweetheart and love. I'm really glad to hear you didn't have any regrets.  I think I'd rather have quality over quantity too. 

The vet called this morning and said that based on the blood work, he is thinking some sort of abdominal cancer, not lymphosarcoma. That's good news if that's the case! With prednisone and pain management, he might have a few good months still. He did say it is possible that it has spread to the lymph nodes (why they are swollen), but we are still waiting on those results. Hopefully we have them by Saturday morning! He also wants to run another CBC next week after we have finished the round of antibiotics. He has been panting a lot/drinking a lot of water since last night, but I'm wondering if that's just from the stress of yesterday and starting new meds? His lymph nodes on his neck are also more swollen, but they did take samples yesterday, so it could just be a reaction. Im hoping for a more definite idea of where he is at with his lymph results and another CBC. 

Thanks again for the kind words! I'll definitely have to make that list and get some fun pictures .


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Prayers for you and Hunter. He looks like a wonderful little guy.


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank you for the well wishes!  We ended up bringing Hunter in again for more testing this week because the results of his lymph nodes came back relatively normal, but they were continuing to swell. We ran some additional blood work to cover things like tick borne diseases and heart worm, did another CBC, and took more lymph samples. After this appointment, the vet actually thought there was the possibility that he could have a salivary gland infection AND an abdominal tumor of some kind, so we started an additional antibiotic. It made me feel a little hopeful again that I still might have some time left with him! But today I got a call that cytology was back from his lymph nodes and he has an aggressive lymphosarcoma. I had to make a decision about whether to type it (another $600) and start chemo or stick with our comfort care plan. It was such a tough decision and I've been emotional about it all day, but the fact is that I honestly can't afford to spend thousands more on chemo for a few more months. He is already 15 years and 3 months and has masses on his liver/spleen, so we are sticking with prednisone and pain management. We are hoping for a few more weeks together, but this whole thing has been so fast that I'm not sure we even have that. It's devastating, but I'm really going to make the most of the precious time I have left with him! I was supposed to leave Mexico early tomorrow morning for my friend's bachelorette party, but I've decided to stay home with Hunter. 

My vet has really been amazing through all of this. Today I called him at noon with my decision to stick with comfort care and to start the prednisone. He told me they were actually closed, but he would stay and wait for me so I could pick up the prednisone today. I told him I lived half an hour away and that I could just come in the morning, but he insisted on waiting. When I got there he chatted with me about everything for another half an hour and as I was getting my card out to pay for the month long supply of prednisone he hands the meds, a big bottle of vitamins, and a bill that said $0.00! I told him no way and tried to pay, but he refused. It was so nice of him and completely blew me away!


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

I got him a little cup with some ice cream in it and he loved it! We didn't give him a lot since we don't want his stomach hurting, but it was a nice little treat!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am sorry to hear about Hunter's diagnosis. It looks like he really enjoyed the ice cream. He is a beautiful boy. My thoughts are with you both.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

He is so precious - I hope he defies the odds. I am keeping you both in my prayers.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I am so sorry. It is never easy. Enjoy him and spoil him.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

What a great gesture from the vet! The idea of icecream has to be on Girly's bucket list, too - especially seeing how much Hunter enjoyed his. I hope you both have time to make more happy memories of such a beautiful dog.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

What a darling face...sending you both a hug.


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks you guys! The hardest part for me is how quickly all of this progressed and seeing the changes. He is breathing really heavily now, but at least he still has that happy smile! Today we are off on another little adventure. It definitely helps focusing on making memories


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

We started the prednisone and Hunter woke up happy and full of energy this morning! We went to one of our favorite trails and I let him just sniff and explore at his own pace. We didn't walk really far, but still ended up being out there for a couple of hours. Afterwards, I gave him a small piece of a burger and a few fries. My dogs don't get these kinds of foods normally, but as long as I'm not causing an upset stomach for Hunter I say let him have it! Hunter enjoyed the burger, but he was NOT impressed with the french fries haha. He literally spit it out. Too close to a vegetable for his liking I guess! Ripley was more than happy to help his brother out and eat them for him!!!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hunter's pics are really cute. Taking him to his favorite places is such a good idea. It's hard to be "normal" but it's great for him and will give you such pleasure seeing him so happy. I'm so glad he enjoyed his hamburger. Ripley will enjoy these parties too. Thanks for the good news update.


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank you! Doing fun things with Hunter is really healing for me too and both dogs are having a lot of fun! I'll have to post the pictures from yesterday in a bit . Unfortunately, Hunter is very lethargic today and the mass on his side is much larger. He also fell over three times and is choosing to lay down rather than stand. He still has a smile, is loving his food, and has some small bursts of his old self, but I'm starting to wonder if I should take him in soon. He is on prednisone and tramadol, but his I can see the decline everyday. I would rather put him to sleep before he is completely miserable. It's really tough and I'm torn about what to do. My sister is coming from Washington state to visit me this Monday. I know she would love to see Hunter before he passes, so I'm hoping he stays okay until then at least. It's possible that tomorrow will be a better day!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Wishing you both more than one better day. But I hope you both have fun making more special memories.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

So sorry- it hurts to hear and hurts to face it.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

They are such happy little dogs and Hunter has such an expressive face. Treat each day as a blessing. It's all about quality of life and Hunter will let you know, when he's had enough.
He might have just overdone it a bit yesterday and will feel better tomorrow.

Prayers for Hunter


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

It looks like Hunter loves his food! With my Dexy, when he turned down his favorite food (bagels), I knew it was time. Virtual hugs from someone who has been there.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Wish the good days could last forever. You will know and it sounds like you are very grounded in reality. Such a very hard time. I am sending positive thoughts and vibes for Hunter. He is lucky to have you and you him.


----------



## nana2 (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear about your Hunter. When my boy was on "comfort care" the tramadol seemed to make him more lethargic and confused, yet I didn't want to stop it and have him in pain. So my vet (who is also a wonderful man who provided me with his cell number so I could call him at anytime with questions or concerns) decreased the dosage a bit. Hugs to you and Hunter as you share this difficult time in his life.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for what you are going through with Hunter. I hope he has a better day tomorrow. Thoughts and prayers are with you during this difficult time. Love all the pictures you posted!!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thinking about you and sending positive thoughts for sweet Hunter.


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks again everyone! I'm so sorry I took so long to get post again. I had family visiting, so I've been slacking. It's so nice hearing from people who have been in similar situations. When my sister came to visit, Hunter really perked up! He couldn't let Ripley get all the loves of course . It definitely is hard to face. Unfortunately, the last couple of days have been really tough. He still eats, which is good. However, he really has labored breaths, is panting a lot, and is now wetting himself frequently. The poor guy has so much stomach distention that I can't imagine even putting a belly band on him. Does anyone have any suggestions for that?

I do suspect the meds could be making him more lethargic. We are decreasing the prednisone dosage and will talk to our vet about his opinion of the tramadol as well! I'm extremely torn at the moment about Hunter. I know he is still eating, but he is obviously uncomfortable too. I made an appointment early next week and am going to ask my vet his honest opinion. It seems like he has more growths popping up daily.

On a happier note, we have been talking to a breeder about adding a puppy sometime late spring-fall. The breeder we are looking at has two potential breedings in that time frame, but still no guarantee we will get a puppy. However, we are on a waiting list and keeping our fingers crossed. I think it worked out that we ended up deciding to hold off on a puppy last summer because now we have something to look forward to and more time to dedicate to Hunter.  

I've attached a few pictures of Hunter's bucket list adventures. He has had a real Chicago dog, Chicago pizza, Wisconsin cheese curds, and Usinger's sausages. He also got to go on lots of fun adventures in the snow and even got to bark at dogs at the store without me chastising him .


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

I just wanted to say Hunter has the cutest ears I've ever seen!!! He looks like a little bunny! I love all the pictures you've posted of him. You are a loving and wonderful mom. I'm sorry he is going through this.


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank you so much Helo's Mom. He really did have the cutest ears! I always called him yoda 

Today I said goodbye to my little guy. Yesterday he stopped eating or following me around. His abdomen was so large that he couldn't find a comfortable position to lay down and he was so tired. It was time. We got him Ben and Jerry's peanut butter ice cream last night and he loved it. He stopped going up the stairs and had to go pee every 1-2 hours, so I stayed up with him all night last night. I set an air mattress up downstairs for him and for the first time that day he was comfortable and able to sleep. This morning I got up and took him to McDonalds just before the appointment. It was still early, so they told me they weren't serving burgers or ice cream. I embarrassingly cried and explained I was just emotional because I had hoped to get it for my dog (I felt like I owed the poor cashier an explanation for the crazy lady crying at the drive through). They ended up getting them for me, which was really nice! So he got to have a little bit of a burger and ice cream just before. My husband met me at the vet and Hunter just laid on the table nestling his head into us. Our vet did a two part injection, giving him anesthesia first. Hunter has always been a screamer for vaccines, so I half expect some sort of scream. However, he screamed for almost an entire minute! Truly awful. The whole experience was just terrible, but we were there and held him through his last breath. This whole thing has been way harder than I ever imagined, but I'm glad Hunter isn't in pain anymore and I'm glad I had this time to make extra memories with him. 

Thank you again to everyone for all of your kind words! They really meant a lot to me!


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

I am so sorry; sending you love and light. Thank you for sharing your boy with us.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Run free sweet Hunter.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear Hunter has passed. 
My thoughts and prayers to you.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm so very sorry to hear about Hunter. Your photos always showed him as such a wonderful character.


----------



## HopeMakes5 (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss of sweet Hunter. He was blessed to have you.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss of Hunter. Thank you for sharing him and his bucket adventures with us.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

So very sorry for the loss of your dear Hunter.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so sorry. He was a beautiful little boy with a wonderful mother.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm so sorry. He had such character and love in his expression...he was clearly a wonderful boy.

Sending you all my sympathy and a hug.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hunter*

I am so very sorry to read about Hunter. My Smooch and Snobear will take care of him.
I added him to the 2016 Rainbow Bridge List:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...098-2016-rainbow-bridge-list.html#post6283745


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

I am sorry to hear about Hunter. You made the most loving decision for him. He is running with the rest of our fur-kids now. We also have Corgi's and had them with our Golden's so hearing about Hunter really hits home as our Ralphie will soon be 12. Take care.


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank you guys so much for all of the lovely posts. This forum has been a huge help. It's really nice hearing from people who have been through the same thing. Hunter was an awesome little guy and I'll miss his smile everyday. I'm feeling so thankful for Ripley today. He is so sensitive to my emotions and has been my velcro dog since I came home yesterday. He is cuddled up next to me as I type . I'm so sorry for all of you who have recently lost your pets as well. And thank you Karen519 for adding Hunter to the rainbow bridge tread! That was very touching. I'm glad he is running pain free with all of his wonderful companions there 

Our3dogs, corgis and goldens are such a fun pairing. One thing my vet kept saying to me was how tough corgis really are and how he has seen so many of them bounce back from things that seemed impossible. It happened to Hunter several times, so I'm hoping you still have several good years left with your boy Ralphie!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Hunter.


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

A woman I knew in college just finished this pet portrait of Hunter for me and sent this picture of it tonight. I love it and can't wait to have it hanging in my house. I still miss him everyday and this smile is how I'll always remember him


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

What a beautiful portrait that really captures his smile! Enjoy!


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm so sorry. We went through almost the exact same thing last year with out Husky. It's horrible. Big hugs.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

The portrait is lovely, a wonderful memory for you.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

What a beautiful portrait! Hunter had such an expressive happy face!


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

Gleepers said:


> I'm so sorry. We went through almost the exact same thing last year with out Husky. It's horrible. Big hugs.


Losing a pet is so tough . I'm very sorry for your loss as well. 

Thanks everyone! I've never met a dog that "smiled" like him - easily one of my favorite things about him . I can't wait to have this hanging up in my office


----------

